
Thanks for all the feedback! One more favor to ask - edawerd
http://www.mygrub.net
======
edawerd
Thanks for all the wonderful feedback for <http://www.mygrub.net> , YC
community! The response I got has really encouraged me to get back to work on
the site. I've listened to a lot of the suggestions, and fixed a lot of the
bugs that were pointed out by you guys.

I would _really_ appreciate it if you could take the time to sign up and post
at least one restaurant blog on <http://www.mygrub.net> . It would really help
for me to build traffic and content on the site. Think back to the last
restaurant you ate at and write about it! Also, if you find any other bugs or
annoyances, I would also appreciate you letting me know. Sorry I know I've
stooped pretty low by asking you guys this, but I figure what the heck!

p.s. I know that I'm still having problems with Safari, but I'll get around to
fixing that as soon as I can find a mac to test on.

